# Bejeweled 2



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I purchased Bejeweled 2, mostly because I wanted to run it on my TP. Since I have multiple devices tied to the Market, I bought it on the PC, installed it on my phone. It will not install on the TP.

"Your carrier does not allow this application" or something to that effect. Anyone have any ideas on how to make/coerce the Market to let me install it?


----------



## super3devo (Oct 8, 2011)

If your rooted pull the apk from data/app from another device and just move it to the tp sdcard and then install with any file manager

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had already tried that, as I have Bejeweled 2 for my phone and love it. However even when you pull the data file it will not work. It starts up gives you the animation then goes to a completely black screen. No Sound, no animation, just black screen. You can't do anything until it you press the Home button. So as far as I am aware Bejeweled doesn't work on the TP.


----------



## PthPndr (Nov 3, 2011)

Did you try to set a carrier yet? I had the same issue trying to install Bing.
I used the method ironman suggested.

1. Download Root Toolbox from market
2. open it and allow it super user
3. Sim Settings > [US] T-Mobile
4. open market and get your app.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

No go. Still doesn't work, app doesn't appear.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok after looking at the thread about SimCity I delved into this a bit deeper yesterday. Here is how you can get Bejeweled to work. I purchased the game on my phone first, and so that's what these instructions will consider.

Make a Backup of the file on your phone (I used Titanium)
Send the backup to your touchpad
Restore that backup on your touchpad
On your phone go to /data/data/com.eamobile.bejeweled2_na_wf and create a zip of the folder (I used Root Explorer)
Also on your phone go to /mnt/sdcard/Android/data/com.eamobile.bejeweled2_na_wf and zip this folder
If you are using RootExplorer the default directory for zip's is /mnt/sdcard/SpeedSoftware/Zip
Go there an rename one of the zips so that you know which is which
Send them to the Touchpad and extract them
Paste the respective files back in the same folder they were in on your phone but on your Touchpad (i.e. /data/data/com.eamobile.bejeweled2_na_wf)
Start the game and enjoy!


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a heads up, this is today's Amazon free app. Seems to run fine on the TP.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

midas said:


> Just a heads up, this is today's Amazon free app. Seems to run fine on the TP.


Thanks for the heads up.. now if they would put Simcity on the free app list.. lol


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I can also confirm that the Amazon version installs and plays fine.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone know how to download Amazon apps without having a mobile phone number to activate 1 click?


----------



## clmbngbkng (Oct 22, 2011)

I ended up not needing my number and I can buy and install programs just fine.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

Ugh, I bought it, didn't see it go on sale on Amazon. Maybe I should sign up for updates. Anyway, I used the Sim toolbox, and it showed up in the market as a "My App" (since I bought it). But then it wanted to go in and download the 40 megs of files (the installer in the market isn't that big).

I copied the Android/Data/com.ea.....bejeweled folder to my PC, the copied over to the TP. First time it FC'ed on me, then it works like a champ. Love it!

Thanks all for the help.

r


----------

